# Wonderful picture of my daughter



## Geek (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SierraWren (Apr 18, 2007)

What an absolutely darling little girl!!!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 18, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

she is adorable


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG! She's adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww awwwwww awwwwwwwwww

i could go on and on. i love babies


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, that is fantastic, and she is just beautiful


----------



## jenfer (Apr 18, 2007)

How adorable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zoey (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwww Tony,she is really such an angel!:1f:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 18, 2007)

oh, my god, she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## _withoutYou (Apr 18, 2007)

oh my freacking gosh! SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saje (Apr 18, 2007)

adorable! Like an Angel... she's already made for the camera!


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 18, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 18, 2007)

What a great picture! She is so pretty!!


----------



## Shanelle (Apr 18, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 18, 2007)

She is sooooo cute! I love babies!


----------



## igor (Apr 18, 2007)

She is adorable!!!

Sometimes, I miss the time when mine was as little


----------



## semantje (Apr 18, 2007)

so cute


----------



## chocobon (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG,she's so adorable,such a cute angel!!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 18, 2007)

wow is her hair ever light!!!!!!!!!! she is very cute!!!


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

she is such a cuttie


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 18, 2007)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## prettypretty (Apr 18, 2007)

She's adorable


----------



## angellove (Apr 18, 2007)

awwww..... so cute!


----------



## Becka (Apr 18, 2007)

she is SO adorable !!!


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 18, 2007)

She's such a cutie ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2007)

Awww look at her she's so cute!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 18, 2007)

She's beautiful.


----------



## charish (Apr 18, 2007)

she's gotten so big, and is so cute.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 18, 2007)

she is gorgeous, such a cute pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

Is she getting ready to pick her nose???? My kind of girl....lmao

What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwww....she's a cutie!! I think she looks like her mom.


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful...like mommy

Picking her nose......like daddy!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, cute.


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 18, 2007)

what a cuty ;p


----------



## ivette (Apr 18, 2007)

she's beautiful tony

i think she has your eyes


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh how cute is she!!! She is a good combination of you and Reija!


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE IS TOTALLY BEAUTIFUL...NOW CAN I HAVE TO UPDATE HER PIC IN MY PROF..... :laughing:


----------



## Shelley (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwww... she is so cute! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

AWWWW. Shes adorable.


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 19, 2007)

Could she be anymore beautiful?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sonia_K (Apr 19, 2007)

She's so precious.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww...she looks like a Huggies baby! What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwww, she's adorable T!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 19, 2007)

She is really precious! What a cutie!


----------



## lynnda (Apr 19, 2007)

She is sooo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh Tony she is sooo adorable!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

awww she's so adorable! bet she has a wonderful sense of humor like you Tony!


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 19, 2007)

How adorable!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 19, 2007)

awwww what a cutie how old is she?


----------



## Geek (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!

ya!

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!

Angel!

Thank you!!!

oh Thank you!!!

hehe yeah

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!

Me too

oh all grown up

Thank you!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 19, 2007)

10 months


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## msctp (Apr 19, 2007)

She is so precious.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 25, 2007)

Well isn't she adorable!


----------



## iraM (Apr 30, 2007)

awww shooo cutie pie


----------



## LOL. (May 1, 2007)

Ah, adorable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

